

Meet Amazon.com’s first employee: Shel Kaphan - alexitosrv
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/meet-shel-kaphan-amazoncom-employee-1

======
alexitosrv
It's a pretty interesting read. I'd found amusing the simple definition of the
business model at first: _"We are going to sell books. People will send us
money, and we will put it in the bank. And then we will ship them a book. And
we will do that a lot..."_.

The guy seems a little bitter with amazon's management for some decisions they
had taken. However, as of lately Kaphan recognizes some successes of the
company in unexpected fields like hardware and cloud computing.

